# Got Fish!



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

Made my first Tautog trip of this Spring to the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel. Stopped at the newly refurbished Ocean's East on the way and grabbed some extra rigs just in case. Had a great time on my jet ski pulling up several Togs around the Piles, it was not hot and heavy but the fiddlers crabs did the trick. Came home, cut my grass for the first time this Spring and then cooked up some pan seared Tog for dinner. Here are some pictures I took while out yesterday. Sorry no bird pics this time. Ha!


----------



## Aristokles (Mar 5, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## A Reel CoolChick (Nov 3, 2011)

Great work!


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## Lobo29 (Oct 24, 2012)

Do you post any videos


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

why is the larger ones tail so stubby?


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

kurazy kracka said:


> why is the larger ones tail so stubby?


That fish was not eaten all at one time. Brain was the second to dine on him?
t


----------



## JetSkiBrian (Jun 1, 2009)

First tog is a female, third is a male. Angle I am holding or fish flexing.


----------



## goldencreek (Jul 25, 2013)

Best tasting fish in the ocean, awesome pics.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

What's was the water temp brain? Good pics as usually.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

Good report! Thanks Brian aka Brain...lol


----------

